# Nácvik zvládání - překlad do angličtiny



## Petsisy

Hezký den. 
Jak byste, prosím, do angličtiny přeložili tuto větu, aby neztratila svůj význam?

Nácvik zvládání náročných situací u stomatologa u dětí a studentů s ASD.

Děkuji!


----------



## Cautus

Nešlo by to takto?
_Preparation of children and students with ASD to cope difficult situations in dental clinics._
*Ale ještě si to dejte ověřit na anglické fórum (forum.wordreference.com/forums/english-only.6/), zdali je to opravdu po jejich.*


----------



## Petsisy

Děkuji, to mě vůbec nenapadlo! Už to tam dávám a ještě jednu mockrát děkuji!!! P.


----------



## Petsisy

Překládala jsem to doslovně, aby se nevytratil význam. Jen si myslím, že ta slovíčka budou mít asi odlišný význam. Napadly mě tyto varianty:

Training of coping with dificult situations at the dentist in children and students with ASD.
The practice of handling difficult situations at the dentist, intended for children and students with ASD.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Welcome to the Forum, Petsisy!

Preparing Children and Students with _Autism / ASD_ for the Challenges of Visiting the Dentist.
Acclimatising Children and Students with _Autism / ASD_ to the Challenges of Visiting the Dentist.
Dental Care Challenges for Autistic _Children and Students / Pre-School and School-Age Children._

ASD, ač je samozřejmě správný termín, v angličtině moc nepoužíváme. Spíš než "the child has ASD" říkáme "the child is autistic", "the child has autism", "the child is on the spectrum", ale říct "with ASD" klidně můžete. Bude to znít trochu "neanglicky" ale to možná ani nevadí.
"Difficult situations" zní jaksi nepřesně a podle mého nevystihuje smysl.  Proto volím (prý "nepřeložitelné") slovo "challenges".

Další slovní zásoba v kontextu zde (autism.org.uk).


> *Dental Care Challenges for Autistic Children… And Solutions!*
> For many children with Autism, the dentist, and even basic dental care, can be pretty scary. This can lead to challenges for Mom and Dad who are only looking out for the health of their child. (pediatricdentistlongislandny.com)



Ještě mě napadlo: proc "student"? Myslíte vysokoškolské "students", nebo "school-age children"?
Preparing Pre-School and School-Age Autistic Children ...
_Tackling / Addressing_ Dental Care Challenges for Pre-School and School-Age Autistic Children.
Helping Pre-School and School-Age Autistic Children _Address_ / _Cope with_ / _Face_ the Challenges of Visiting the Dentist.


----------

